# Get a Utah Concealed Firearms Permit in Virginia



## mp4094 (Feb 3, 2008)

Picked up a flyer in my local gunshop today. A 4 hour class will be held on Sunday June 22, 2008 from 0800-1200. This is for a Utah Concealed Firearms Permit. This permit combined with a Virginia CCW permit will allow you to legally carry in 32 states. I've been wanting this permit along with the permit issued by Florida for some time now. 

The class will be at 6715 Little River Turnpike Suite 304 Annandale, VA. 22003. Cost--$125


----------



## tboone (Jan 25, 2008)

Well, my personal experience getting my Utah permit is that while cheaper, they don't seem to care to be speedy about things. I took my class and submitted everything, and they have taken the entire 60 days permitted by law to send my permit.

The 60 days were up June 16th (Monday), so hopefully it's in the mail. I even called once about 1 month in and the woman on the phone I spoke with told me that although everything was complete (including the state and FBI checks), I would have to wait since there were people before me in line. I understand that's the way it is, but it was a little frustrating knowing that I was even ok'd by everything but was being forced to wait just...because...

Oh well, I should be getting it soon. Just wanted to let you know from my experience that while the Utah permit is cheaper than Florida's, you might expect (at least as of late) to wait over 2 months for it to come in. Maybe someone will know about Florida's wait...


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

tboone said:


> Maybe someone will know about Florida's wait...


My Florida permit got back to me in just over a month.


----------



## mp4094 (Feb 3, 2008)

I don't care how long I have to wait for them to mail it to me. I'm more concerned with getting it because I'll have it for the rest of my life as long as I renew it every 5 years.


----------



## jpruett79 (Sep 23, 2006)

my Florida permit took the full 3 months. The reason i got it instead of the utah permit is training. With utah you have to take the utah class which can be hard to find depending on what part of the country you live in. Florida will accept most valid forms of training so if you have a permit odds are that training is good for Florida.


----------



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

Let me get this straight, I live in New Mexico, and I can get a Florida permit or a Utah permit????
*EDIT* Granted its on the reciprocity list of NM right???


----------



## kidrock387 (Feb 24, 2008)

My MI CPL only took 3 weeks to get...I think I got lucky:smt1099


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Kyle1337 said:


> Let me get this straight, I live in New Mexico, and I can get a Florida permit or a Utah permit????
> *EDIT* Granted its on the reciprocity list of NM right???


A lot of states have non-resident permits, like Utah. Florida does not distinguish between resident and non-resident. They just issue a permit. If it can increase the number of states you can carry in because of the reciprocity the non-resident state's permit has with states your home state does not have reciprocity with, then it's definitely something you should look into.

It has nothing to do if they have reciprocity with NM. For example, I travel to MA once or twice a year. I could, if I wanted to spend the huge money and jump through all the flaming hoops, get a MA non-resident permit, even though MA does not have reciprocity with NC (or any other state for that matter).


----------



## tboone (Jan 25, 2008)

Well, good news update: just got the Utah permit in the mail, so now I am finally good to go in the 1 state that I spend time in (school) but that does not recognize PA's permit...go figure, but it's all good now.

Long story short, about 3 months from training class to permit in hand.


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

tboone said:


> Well, my personal experience getting my Utah permit is that while cheaper, they don't seem to care to be speedy about things. I took my class and submitted everything, and they have taken the entire 60 days permitted by law to send my permit.
> 
> The 60 days were up June 16th (Monday), so hopefully it's in the mail. I even called once about 1 month in and the woman on the phone I spoke with told me that although everything was complete (including the state and FBI checks), I would have to wait since there were people before me in line. I understand that's the way it is, but it was a little frustrating knowing that I was even ok'd by everything but was being forced to wait just...because...
> 
> Oh well, I should be getting it soon. Just wanted to let you know from my experience that while the Utah permit is cheaper than Florida's, you might expect (at least as of late) to wait over 2 months for it to come in. Maybe someone will know about Florida's wait...


The 60 day time frame only applies to resident permits.


----------



## tboone (Jan 25, 2008)

Good to know, I'll let my buddy know who applied a little after me. Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## Bukwild CTO2 (Feb 10, 2008)

I need this


----------

